# overclocking intel xeon x3220



## niz04 (Sep 15, 2013)

can anyone tell me how to oc intel xeon x3220..
i have a gigabyte g41m combo motherboard,ram crucial ballistix 2x2 4gb 1866mhz and a visiontek 6950 1gb gddr5
kindly help me with ocing ...i am a noob
plss help me


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2013)

you better not OC on that board .. anyway, x3220 is multiplier locked cpu so your only way is to FSB ocing .. just for experimenter increase the FSB to 278 mhz from default 266 mhz [ or from 1066 mhz to 1112 mhz ] - you will get a nice 100 Mhz bump and the proud feeling of OC


----------



## niz04 (Oct 13, 2013)

i used xeon x3220 at 3.08ghz 343fsb supported by my gigabyte ga g41m combo


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 13, 2013)

your temps?


----------



## niz04 (Oct 15, 2013)

78c is the full load temp while playing far cry 3

but after changing cooler i get 60 to 65c at full load


----------

